# James Toney to face another UFC Hall of Famer



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24112/ken-shamrock-and-james-toney-agree-to-fall-matchup.mma

He's Back.............

Just thought I would pass the good news along, on one hand it's a freak show on the other hand one of them is winning a fight. :thumb02:


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

I actually really want to see this fight. It's not really a good fight, but it still interests me.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

> MMA pioneer Ken Shamrock (28-15-2) and current International Boxing Association heavyweight champion James Toney (0-1 MMA, 73-6 Boxing) have reportedly agreed to meet in a mixed martial arts contest this fall.
> 
> According to the professional boxer's camp, both the 47-year-old Shamrock and the 42-year-old Toney have both signed on for the contest, though a specific date and location have yet to be announced.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd put thet article on here. 

This fight will probably last a few seconds longer than the last one. Toneys gonna get taken down again and subbed again, in the first round again. Lots of agains here. Can't see any other conclusion.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And just before some sad panda comes in and says it's in the wrong forum.

A. the article says they don't know "where" they are going to fight so there's a chance.

B. I put UFC in the title

C. EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW ABOUT THE RETURN OF JAMES TONEY


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, another James Toney fight? And geez, Shamrock is still at it? This fight is the embodiment of a facepalm.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

No....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I bet Ken tries to stand with him.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Fights like this give MMA a bad name.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol if Ken loses this...

I'd really like to see ken just stand and leg kick him into submission.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> And just before some sad panda comes in and says it's in the wrong forum.
> 
> A. the article says they don't know "where" they are going to fight so there's a chance.
> 
> ...


No one needs to know about the return of James Toney. Ever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> And just before some sad panda comes in and says it's in the wrong forum.
> 
> A. the article says they don't know "where" they are going to fight so there's a chance.
> 
> ...


D. This is the 3rd thread on it

E. I share your excitement thanks for putting it in the UFC section where it will be seen


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahahaha

i just read the thread and I know you guys aren't serious.

Ken has no leg kicks or takedowns. Toney has found someone with a name that he can beat. 

If sakuraba can ko ken what do you thinks gonna happen when JT hits him.

Toney will step up and claim the title "Worlds Most Dangerous man"

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

John8204 said:


> And just before some sad panda comes in and says it's in the wrong forum.
> 
> A. the article says they don't know "where" they are going to fight so there's a chance.
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean it's UFC news because you put UFC in the title.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I would even bet on me to sub Toney:sarcastic12:

He is so bad, why would you let him fight again?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

How can he possibly have any confidence whatsoever in mma? I bet the promotion videos will show him magically submitting black belts in BJJ.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> I would even bet on me to sub Toney:sarcastic12:
> 
> He is so bad, why would you let him fight again?





MMAnWEED said:


> How can he possibly have any confidence whatsoever in mma? I bet the promotion videos will show him magically submitting black belts in BJJ.


Don't forget, we're talking about Ken Shamrock here. You know,the man who made Tito look like an unstoppable champion. 3 TIMES. WHEN HE WAS YOUNGER AND BETTER.

The man who got TKO'd while warming up for Kimbo.


I wouldn't be that shocked to see Toney take him down.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Don't forget, we're talking about Ken Shamrock here. You know,the man who made Tito look like an unstoppable champion. 3 TIMES. WHEN HE WAS YOUNGER AND BETTER.
> 
> The man who got TKO'd while warming up for Kimbo.
> 
> ...


I hope to see some of your fantastic shops showing Toneys tremendous takedowns:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Are the mods going to open a betting line on this? xD

All in on toney and I might put money on this irl

Ken has 1 chance, that's a butt scuttle leg lock. Outside of that he stands no chance, not one goddamn shot in hell. Have you ever seen what toney can do to a mans body? By the first minute of the first round Ken will be pissing and shitting all over himself in front of his friends, family and fans. It will be the lowest point of his career and quite possibly the end of his life.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Toney should mop up against Shamrock, who, more than about any fighter, is a shell of his former self.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I hear Ken is asking for 1 million dollars to be a part of this fight and Toney is asking for 5 million. Word is that this fight is taking place in a high school gymnasium in Libya on a Tuesday afternoon. Hopefully the PPV numbers are big because they'll never be able to pay these guys.

Anyways just wanted to take a shot at Royce on that one. Really this is a no win situation for MMA. Ken wins, likely Toney looks silly and this is just another freakshow that wasn't needed. Or, Toney wins and knocks out a former UFC champion. In that case MMA loses and so do we because James won't shut up if he by chance knocks Ken out. Hopefully Ken "cuts" himself in training before the fight and this will just go under the carpet with all the other bad ideas involved with Ken lately.​


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to see this fight. Hope Ken gets a win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Obviously he is going to get the win. Toney has no ground game whatsoever. Shamrock just needs to be careful when going for the takedown.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

That's if Shamrock fights smart, which I hope he does.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well generally all of his latest losses have been because he was overpowered. Against Toney he knows he can win if he fights smart. Both men are aging but in an MMA fight it's Shamrock's game.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

toney by KO, couture did it says but shamrock is the worst fighter in the last 7 years and toney is so fat and shamrock is a below par wrestler that toney could actually ko ken with hammer fists on the cage to him trying to get double leg


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I cant wait for this fight...love both guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ther is no doubt that Ken could win this but he would have to take him down and submit him. I would love nothing more than to see Ken win this one by heel hook and send toney packing. However I think Ken will try stand with him which would be a bad idea.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I bet Ken tries to stand with him.


i LOL!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ken would be an idiot to do that. He knows he can't beat him in the standup. Not to mention he can't knock out anyone for the life of him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm actually betting on Toney here. Toney is atleast decent at boxing still, Ken is the worst fighter in MMA today & he is either gonna fail at taking Toney down and get KOed or he's gonna be stupid and stand with him and get KOed.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well well, we should have seen this coming: The _special rules_ for this match has been announced!



> Bad news: it’s starting to look like this thing is really happening. Worse news: as if the combatants themselves weren’t awful enough, the injection of special rules qualify it as an early runner for the least-meaningful highly-publicized fight ever.
> 
> Realizing that 47 year old Ken Shamrock has lost a lot of spring in his step and that the 42 year old James Toney required Photoshop to get in shape for his infamous MMA debut against Randy Couture at UFC 118, the promoters thought it wise to give the pair plenty of stool time. The fight will be contested in eight 3-minute rounds. Further eliminating any shred of credibility the bout may have feigned, there will be a thirty-second “shot clock” once the fight hits the mat. Clearly the promoters did their research and realized that if anything’s going to happen on the ground, it is guaranteed to go down within half a minute of hitting the mat. Besides, inserting arbitrary rules into a fight to create an exciting “striker vs. grappler” match-up always goes so well.
> 
> ...


*Source: CagePotato.com*

Dear God, the humanity


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'm actually betting on Toney here. Toney is atleast decent at boxing still, Ken is the worst fighter in MMA today & he is either gonna fail at taking Toney down and get KOed or he's gonna be stupid and stand with him and get KOed.


or slip climbing into the cage and get KO'd.
Or hear someone call his name and turn his head to fast and get KO'd.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> or slip climbing into the cage and get KO'd.
> Or hear someone call his name and turn his head to fast and get KO'd.


or try and roy jones weave around toney and fallls and gets KO'd


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> or slip climbing into the cage and get KO'd.
> Or hear someone call his name and turn his head to fast and get KO'd.


LMAO yes I get the idea.
How the hell anyone can sanction a fight with Ken "the worlds least dangerous man" Shamrock is beyond me. The guy has so many physical issues he should be worried about walking after 60 years of age..let alone keep fighting.
My god Toney is gonna troll us to death after Ken somehow KOs himself.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

*Oh No!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaEtBH76KU&feature=player_embedded#at=43

Ken Shamrock: "...and I promise you this, everybody standing here, I promise you this, and I promise Jame Toney this, I promise I will not take you down. Not until I put my hands in your face and put a beating on you, THEN I'll take you down."

Edit. That link starts halfway through vid. 
Start it from the beginning to hear Ken say that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


OMG it's like the special olympics for fighters. James Toney can hardly talk and Shamrock looks like somebodys granddad.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Without evidence otherwise I'm going to go ahead and assume the title for this event is "The Ultimate Train Wreck". If there is a real title I don't want to hear it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

lol, i dont care how horrible this fight is going to be im so going to it, 

all ken needs to do to beat anyone is wear his red underwear and grow his sideburns back out.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

SO... a fight Ken might be able to actually win? Meh, he'll probably still get KO'd.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> SO... a fight Ken might be able to actually win? Meh, he'll probably still get KO'd.


Well with that damn shot clock put in place the chances of him winning went down dramatically. 

Man I was really looking forward to seeing one last heel hook finish from Ken.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Are the mods going to open a betting line on this? xD
> 
> All in on toney and I might put money on this irl
> 
> Ken has 1 chance, that's a butt scuttle leg lock. Outside of that he stands no chance, not one goddamn shot in hell. Have you ever seen what toney can do to a mans body? By the first minute of the first round Ken will be pissing and shitting all over himself in front of his friends, family and fans. It will be the lowest point of his career and quite possibly the end of his life.


There is more truth to your post than I think people want to admit. Hay if there was a 20% chance he could get Toney down it makes the fight seem somewhat noncompetitive, I think if he came in with the strat to take the fight to the ground, I think he could win but if he cant take the fight to the ground or just decides to stand like a moron he's doomed. 


I think A guy that has a tendency to eat shots and is in his later years like Ken is just the kind of guy that could get himself killed against a guy with striking like Toney's.

Wait a minute...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ken can always make truffle shuffle run for 5 minutes and then give him the finger poke of doom.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Two questions, what is the truffle shuffle? Also what is the finger poke of doom? Also this whole things is no comparison to Rocky 3.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Two questions, what is the truffle shuffle? Also what is the finger poke of doom? Also this whole things is no comparison to Rocky 3.


Google finger poke of doom is a bit obscure but not knowing what the Truffle Shuffle is is a bannable offense.


----------

